# Changing coat ?



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Merlin now 6 and a half months has always had hair with a slight wave to it but in the last couple of weeks it has started to go sort of crinkley at the roots. 

I've took a picture of the top of his head where it is more noticeable to show what I mean. 

Just wondered if this is his adult coat coming through ?


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I dno't know the answer - but Gisgo's hair went like this also.....with even tighter crinkles .....as if he had been using a crimper!!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Has his coat started to change along his back, particularly at the tail end? Meadow as a young puppy was very pale, her new coat is growing through on her back first, and is coarser, darker and curly. The roots of the new fur are beginning to change colour too now, going lighter again!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Von said:


> Has his coat started to change along his back, particularly at the tail end? Meadow as a young puppy was very pale, her new coat is growing through on her back first, and is coarser, darker and curly. The roots of the new fur are beginning to change colour too now, going lighter again!


It's mainly on his head but also along his back. 
His hair on his head is a lot lighter now in fact almost white. 
Also since it started to go crinkley he has started to get a lot of matts which he has never had before.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Meadow has always had a very pale head, and it would be really nice if it stayed that way! However, who knows?! It would seem every cockapoo is unique, and it's fun watching how Meadow is changing, still no idea what she'll look like eventually


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Would love to see more pics of Merlin... 

He's such a gorgeous boy who will have a lovely (if high maintenance!!) thick .. Perhaps curly ish... Coat  

xxx


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Haven't had until recently any problems with his coat but the matts are definately there now 
He is very difficult to brush - wont hold still and keeps biting the brush and my fingers. 
He's going to the groomers on Thurs so we'll see how I cope after he's a bit shorter


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Coat quite long now !!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

His eyes are disappearing !!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's lovely xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Love him...wow his coat is lovely.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

He looks fab... Can't wait to see him post groom 

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Merlin is gorgeous! He has my favourite type of coat.....nice and shaggy! Honey's coat is only slightly wavy but a lot thinner. However, the hair on her head is starting to curl in all directions with the same kind of crimped ends at the root. x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I washed Carley and cut the wisps of hair off and now she is curly! Just soft curls, I love it! Samis coat is comming thru coarse and wavy, for the first time at 1 yr he is getting matts close to the skin! Very difficult to get out. Now the maintainence begins!!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Never had a problem with Merlin's coat before so the matts are new to me. 
Below his ears are the worst and under his chin just where is is mad at scratching. Everytime I see him scratching I tell him to stop - but he just carries on ignoring me. 
That's why I have decided he needs his hair cut, I like how he looks but I've got to think of him and I know he's gonna be a devil to let me comb them out.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is stunning and I know exactly how you feel. Jake had that beautiful scruffy look but i cut him down this weekend for the same reason. I was sad :hurt: but he is much happier. It takes less time to comb out and he is not as hot.


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

He is gorgeous!! Harley only has a little bit of baby fluff on his body, with a bit more at the head and front legs - he is only 13 weeks old and I can only pray that his coat thickens out like this. It is really lovely.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Merlin is magic - and totally lovely.
Have to say that I miss Kiki's shaggy look, but it is so easy to get her dry after a wet walk and she looks so athletic as she sprints around, with elegant long legs that used to look rather short and stubby before she was clipped!
And their hair does grow back very quickly.
I'm sure that Merlin will still look lovely after he has been trimmed up a bit.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lovely Merlin photos ... I love changing coats and have a feature on My Dogs Life about thsi very subject. 

My Honey has a crimped effect wavy coat ... so soft too  

Merlin is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Just finding it really strange that the roots have gone crimpish ( if that us the word for it )
Looks like someone's had the crimping irons on him. I never thought his coat would change like this - seems even more noticeable today. 
Don't know what he'll look like when he's been cut ( that's if he'll let the groomer do it )
He's still really timid and won't go to anyone or near any other dogs.


----------

